# New Rancilio Rocky



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi

I just received my new Rancilio rocky Today, is it a stepped grinder or stepless? When I adjust there is no lock at each step.

Also do Rancilio make a recommend setting for espresso at about 7 by putting a small ***** in the setting circle so it does lock at 7 ? As seen in photo









Thanks

Kevin


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Its stepped.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Kevin. Is the Rocky brand new? The only reason I ask is some people modify them to make the stepless so they don't lock. I've also heard that the numbers on the collar for grind settings are irrelevant to an extent. Some people find zero is at position 4 and some people at a completely different position. In other words I think the scale position is just stuck on and not callibrated at all (unless they've changed it recently) it's just there for you to use a reference from your last dose. If I was you I'd turn the collar to the finest setting and grind a double shots worth out and make an espresso out of it. It will obviously be too fine to pull 2oz in 25 seconds so then pull another shot with the grind a little coarser until you acheive 45-60ml in the 25 second mark. This is then your ball park setting. You will find it changes a little from bean to bean.

Not sure about the ***** but to me that looks like it's damaged. If it's not locking at all apart from at that point then you might have a faulty machine.


----------



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes just concerned that It will not lock, at settings convincingly, unless I push UP the setting switch and then sometimes it will just fall off again

Hasbean say it is stepless but I don't think it is meant to be.

It has not been modded

Kevin


----------



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

Can any other rocky owners confirm this whether this ***** in the hopper base should be there before I try to return it for another one

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I too think that you have a chip in the collar from the look of your photo


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I found





 of the Rocky. It might be more obivious having a look at this with regards to the switch. It sounds like it might have been damaged in transit. I'm sure there's some other Rocky owners on here who can confirm though. Good luck.


----------



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok talked to Steve at hasbean and he Said he will send me another hopper which is really cool. Thanks Steve

Having never tried this type of grinder before I have a question

Is it normal to have to hold the hopper when grinding otherwise it spins out of control straight to coarsest setting? There is a little lever with a pin inside to catch onto the hopper but it is not strong enough so let's go. This is why I ask about the stepper control ?

Kevin

Ps regardless of all this I have made my best brew to date just now. Wow!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Steve's customer service is second to none


----------



## Kevycornish (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully my final update on new rocky refurb! Loosened hopper from burr, set the pin fully onto my setting hole (no.10) and then tightened hopper down, seems to hold better.

Kevin


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

You definitely shouldn't have to hold onto it. Hope you've got it resolved but if it continues with the new hopper I'd say you need to send it back.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Again once set you do not have to hold the hopper. Something very wrong there.


----------

